# Trouble with timing supplmenents - i.e. glutamine,creatine,whey



## imfamousone (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi, I had recently purchased a supply of L-Glutamine Powder, and I would like to incorporate it into my daily routine. From what many have said, I see that it's necessary to take this while on an empty stomach (i.e. w/o whole food source and/or ~20mins before & 2hrs after a meal respectively) and I understand the reasons. 

Since I wake up and work out fairly close to each other, I am not so sure on how I should fill that gap of taking the glutamine(on empty)  and then creatine/oats/whey. Schedule in the morning is tight...


I'd like to get in ~5gsx 4 times/day  for starters and bump it up to ~10gsx4times/day in the months to come - provided I have the $$. 

_Here's how my day goes :_

*6:15am* 
* wake up
* 250mg L-carnitine
* 5g L-glutamine w/ water

*6:30am*
* oats + whey

*7:00am* 
* 1 scoop CEE HCL [2.6g] (the bitter tasting cheap one) + water or sometimes a diet snapple.
* driving to the gym

*7:30/7:45am*
* I just wait a few mins to listen to the radio and let the CEE HCL kick in, it's only a 20min drive to the gym. 

*7:45am-8:30am/8:45am*
*  depending on if it's cardio or training w/ post-stretching
*  roughly here I take another scoop of CEE HCL
*  oats + whey ~8:45/9am

*12:00pm*
meal 3
*2:30pm*
meal 4
*6:000pm*
meal 5
*8 or 8:30pm*
meal 6

*10:30pm*
*5g Glutamine
*11:30pm*
*ZMA 
~12:00am sleep.

So where to squeeze in the glutamine during the pre&post puts me in a jam. I should have gotten the glutamine peptides, but I'm stuck with this for some time - worried because the 5gs that I'm taking might not be even getting to my muscle tissue but already digested in my stomach.

Current Stats : 5'6 & 152lbs, BF: low 20's, another 10-15lbs to drop in the next few months. Was ~200lbs,BF:high back in Feb/March.

Weight routine, 4 day split w/ HIIT cardio (30mins, not fasted but w/ whey) on interval days except sunday.



Do the pre&post W/O's count as 2 meals itself?
Also, should I just stick with oats and whey for my post w/o? Some suggest to use a mix of dextrose and maltodextrin (i.e. maybe a small 20g/25g split for me?) 

My diet is much better than before, and I am splitting the calories and ratios to the best I can. Goal is to develop and maintain an above average healthy physique for aid in all aspects of life. Thanks for all your suggestions and help  





Supplements I use : 
BN CEE HCL [2x/day workout days, 1x w/food nonworkoutdays]
Pro Labs L-Glutamine [would like to take 4xday@5gs]
All the Whey Protein Isolate [2x/day] 
SNAC based ZMA [1x night@ 3caps]
250mg L-carnitine [1x morning]
EPA/DHA fish oil caps or UDO's oil blend [w/ meals 4,5,6] 
rest is just water and whole foods, and patience!


----------



## Rocky_B (Jul 14, 2005)

sorry this isnt an answer to your thread, but how have your experiences been with ZMA? I was considering trying it, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## LAM (Jul 14, 2005)

imfamousone said:
			
		

> Hi, I had recently purchased a supply of L-Glutamine Powder, and I would like to incorporate it into my daily routine. From what many have said, I see that it's necessary to take this while on an empty stomach (i.e. w/o whole food source and/or ~20mins before & 2hrs after a meal respectively) and I understand the reasons.
> 
> Since I wake up and work out fairly close to each other, I am not so sure on how I should fill that gap of taking the glutamine(on empty)  and then creatine/oats/whey. Schedule in the morning is tight...
> 
> ...



supp timing is fine.  I wouldn't take any less than 10 grams of L-Glutamine at a time.  a good portion of it gets hijacked by the stomach/intestine so you need to increase the dosage or use glut peptides


----------



## imfamousone (Jul 15, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> sorry this isnt an answer to your thread, but how have your experiences been with ZMA? I was considering trying it, but I'm really not sure.




I only started taking it two days ago. So far... I haven't felt much. I am taking it on an empty stomach and 30-60mins prior to bed. I've always been able to sleep well for ~6hrs. I haven't experienced any wild dreams yet! I'm sure within the next few weeks I will notice something more concrete - for now too early to say, but I'll stick to taking it for I am impressed with the many good articles regarding ZMA and testosterone & IGF-1 increase. 

My workout today itself was great... perhaps from the bump and usage of 10g of L-glutamine thanks to LAM's advice.


----------



## imfamousone (Jul 15, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> supp timing is fine.  I wouldn't take any less than 10 grams of L-Glutamine at a time.  a good portion of it gets hijacked by the stomach/intestine so you need to increase the dosage or use glut peptides




Thank you again LAM for your info  I did increase it to 10g's. Surprisingly _(or not so thanks to science!)_ my workout went smoothly. I didn't feel that soreness/weakness after going about my 2nd or 3rd set. At home now, and it doesn't feel like I went to the gym today!! As you mentioned, I took it upon awakening, prior to workout, and after. My last dose will be late evening before the ZMA. 

2 additional questions...

_ - Would you take a 40g dosage on non-lifting days as well - OR should I just stick to the 1st AM and last PM dose? On the non-lifting days I just take a whey shake and go through the cardio run, followed by the oats and whey after. 

- Lastly, with someone of my body status, 

[ 5'6 & 152lbs, BF: low 20's, need to drop another 10-15lbs in the next few months(~2-3mo's) /// workout: 4 day split@~45-60mins w/ 5-7min warmup & post workout stretching /// cardio : HIIT alternating days@30mins=5min Warmup, 20min interval, 5min cool/Sunday rest]

 should I exclude the option of my current Post-W/O incorporating oats and whey *VS* the choice of a mixed dextrose/maltodextrin split(20g/25g) + whey. _ While searching this board, I've come across many debates regarding the two. I'm not sure if this insulin spike will accentuate fat gain in the long run.

Again, many thanks in advance!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2005)

Dont expect too much from the ZMA, I use it as more of a safeguard than anything. Buy BN's ZMA, uber cheap.


----------



## imfamousone (Jul 15, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Dont expect too much from the ZMA, I use it as more of a safeguard than anything. Buy BN's ZMA, uber cheap.




Right... In applied theory it could be possible. Anyways, most important thing regarding ZMA usage is to avoid any Calcium containing supplements/food a few hours prior when consuming ZMA (should be the last thing on an empty stomach.) - _because of competitive absorption interference between Mg2+ & Ca2+. _


----------

